# What X window manager do you run?



## hazmat (Mar 30, 2003)

At work I have to run a PC and was running Win2k, but last week it got hosed for some reason.  I installed Linux and remembered how much I hate it for a desktop.  Well Linux I like, and have run it on and off since 1996, but it's X I hate.  What are people running for window managers/desktops?  For a UNIX box I have gotten extremely spoiled at home with OS X, and I would love a wm/desktop for Linux or BSD that I could be happy with.  WindowMaker I like, but don't have the time to really make it useful, and GNOME I don't like.

God damn I would kill for OS X for x86....


----------



## Koelling (Mar 30, 2003)

I liked windowmaker for a while, but you're right OSX spoils a person rotten. Then I discovered KDE and I love it. The wizard allows you to choose a "Macintosh" feel in moments and you're on your way *insert goofy salesman smile here*

But seriously, it's decent. I didn't like gnome at all because it felt so windowsy. KDE isn't something I'd put on an aging computer because it's pretty cutting edge and may even feel as slow as OSX depending on your box. 

Since it's a work computer you may want to familarize yourself with it at home which fink allows. Don't use rootless, as that ruins the point. Sign in as >console.


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 30, 2003)

I use enlightenment, it's a pretty good window manager.


----------



## kilowatt (Mar 31, 2003)

I 100% dig afterstep. It doesn't come with any 'file managers'. But, its utterly pretty.


Can't beat the simplisity of it. Makes you feel like you have more desktop space. 

And, the Wharf rocks.

yeah, I'm drunk right now, but afterstep is my favorite window manager by far.

get it at afterstep.org    There is even an osx .dmg avaliable!


----------



## hazmat (Mar 31, 2003)

Wow, I used AfterStep in the mid 90s, but WindowMaker seems to have replaced it.


----------



## kilowatt (Apr 3, 2003)

Something about window maker... I dunno, I just don't like it!

I too have been using afterstep for a long time, but I have to say, its my fav!

(which is why I'm installing at the moment on a mandrake box)


----------



## Koelling (Apr 4, 2003)

I kinda like the look of that Translucency theme for afterstep. Maybe I'll have to try it out. I don't use file managers for unix anyway, they are severly lacking IMO.


----------



## kilowatt (Apr 5, 2003)

The best file manager in unix is called `bash`


----------



## ul1984 (Apr 13, 2003)

Fluxbox - http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/

what really rocks about fluxbox is its ability to "Tab" windows, take a look at these screenshots: 
http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/features/tabs.php


----------



## var1ety (May 3, 2003)

KDE3 runs pretty well for me on a p2-400, and the more recent releases are speeding it up even more, so much so that I'd recommend it to most people looking for a wm.

I personally have switched over to Fluxbox, mentioned by a previous poster, and haven't looked back.  It starts up very quickly, it is minimalistic, and is very, very configurable.  It's a nice WM to use if you know exactly how you want your desktop to act.  If you're still undecided on behavior I'd suggest KDE =0


----------



## iGuy (May 15, 2003)

http://www.macosx.com/forums/newreply.php?s=&action=newreply&postid=206007


> _Originally posted by kilowatt _
> *The best file manager in unix is called `bash` *



- bash is a shell  ::ha::


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (May 15, 2003)

I like ul1984 already...  I'm a fan of the various boxen, Blackbox being what I use on my FreeBSD workstation. Fluxbox is VERY similar as it was derived from Blackbox, but it has a few extras such as tabs. The boxen are very well suited for slower computers since they are very light. They're also good for minimalists like myself. hehehe

- G!mpy


----------



## MoonDark (May 25, 2003)

Where can I download KDE?
To install with apple x11 or fink?


----------

